# Announcing Merri Mashers IPA Comp 2017



## Cerevisius (23/1/17)

The Merri Mashers IPA Comp is back for 2017!

This year, judging will take place at The Terminus Hotel, North Fitzroy on *Sunday, 19th of March*.

In addition to the six *Specialty IPA* styles covered by *Section 21B *of the 2015 BJCP Style Guidelines (*Black IPA, White IPA, Red IPA, Rye IPA, Belgian IPA *and* Brown IPA*), the competition is now open to entries in the more traditional categories: *21A American IPA, 22A Double IPA *and *12C English IPA*.

What’s more, experimental brewers are encouraged to enter in the special category, “*Specialty IPA Not Otherwise Described in Section 21B*”. In this category, the entrant *must describe the type of Specialty IPA* *and its key characteristics in comment form *so judges will know what to expect. This could include Brett IPA, New England (“Juicy” or “Milkshake”) IPA, fruit additions or other concoctions that can still be identified as an IPA:

The term ‘IPA’ is used as a singular descriptor of a type of hoppy, bitter beer. It is not meant to be spelled out as ‘India Pale Ale’ when used in the context of a Specialty IPA. None of these beers ever historically went to India, and many aren’t pale. But the craft beer market knows what to expect in balance when a beer is described as an ‘IPA’ – so the modifiers used to differentiate them are based on that concept alone (BJCP, 2015).

All entries must be submitted online via Compmaster by *1pm *on* Saturday, 11th of March 2017.*

The first entry will cost $10.00, with subsequent entries at $8.00 each.

Entries must comprise of a minimum 640ml bottle for consideration for the category prize. Two 330ml bottles may be entered but care must be taken to ensure these are clearly labelled as the same entry. *Please note, to be considered for Champion Beer/Best of Show, two bottles 330-750ml must be entered.*

Entries may be dropped at The Terminus Hotel, North Fitzroy by close of business on *Saturday, 18th of March 2017*.

Entries can also be dropped off at the following venues before *1pm, Saturday 11th of March*:

Grain and Grape, 5/280 Whitehall Street, Yarraville;
Greensborough Home Brewing Supplies, 29 Beewar Street, Greensborough;
The Brewer's Den, 253 Dorset Road, Boronia;
Keg King, 2/33-35 Smith Road, Springvale; and
Home Make It, 265 Spring Street, Reservoir VIC 3073
Postal entries *must* be mailed to Home Make It, Reservoir at the above address, to arrive by* Friday 10th of March*.

Prizes will be awarded in each of the judging categories, and two lucky brewers will have the opportunity to have their beers brewed on a commercial scale courtesy of Craft & Co's and Clifton Hill Brew Pub's Choice Awards. Champion Brewer, Best Novice and Club of Show prizes are also up for grabs. Best of Show (or Champion Beer) will be awarded at the Chief Steward’s discretion.

More details on prizes and sponsors will be announced as they are confirmed.

For more information, go to the official Merri Mashers website.


----------



## timmi9191 (24/1/17)

Dam, much earlier this year...


----------



## moonhead (24/1/17)

timmi9191 said:


> Dam, much earlier this year...


Bringing it into IPA season.


----------



## timmi9191 (24/1/17)

Its always IPA season!!


----------



## NealK (24/1/17)

Bugger! I was hoping to come along this year but the new date clashes with Westgate Brewers club meeting.


----------



## Yob (3/2/17)

no cider? I thought I saw cider at one point?


----------



## Cerevisius (3/2/17)

Yob said:


> no cider? I thought I saw cider at one point?


There is no cider. This is an IPA Comp.


----------



## Benn (3/2/17)

No CIPA's?


----------



## Yob (3/2/17)

I must be trippin.. as you were


----------



## timmi9191 (4/2/17)

Yob said:


> no cider? I thought I saw cider at one point?



imperialistic inadappalistic paliscidistic ale..

an IIPA.. no reason why cant enter it yob..


----------



## Cerevisius (15/2/17)

See this post for the latest details on prizes and awards for the Merri Mashers IPA Comp 2017!


----------



## Yob (16/2/17)

in with a Black..

enjoy


----------



## timmi9191 (17/2/17)

Can I please get clarification on the entry limitations? ie how many per category and sub category


----------



## Cerevisius (17/2/17)

Tim, we have no restrictions on the number of categories or entries per category. The cost is $10 for the first entry, and $8 each entry thereafter.


----------



## timmi9191 (17/2/17)

Cheers


----------



## technobabble66 (18/2/17)

Do entries have to be in plastic, or is glass ok?


----------



## Cerevisius (18/2/17)

technobabble66 Glass is fine - 640-750ml preferred, but two well-labelled 330ml stubbies will be accepted. Two bottles needed for consideration for Brewer's Choice and Best of Show Awards. Best of luck.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/2/17)

Cerevisius said:


> technobabble66 Glass is fine - 640-750ml preferred, but two well-labelled 330ml stubbies will be accepted. Two bottles needed for consideration for Brewer's Choice and Best of Show Awards. Best of luck.


Is that 2 bottles if in 330mls - or two if in 750mls as well?


----------



## moonhead (21/2/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Is that 2 bottles if in 330mls - or two if in 750mls as well?


Ideally 2 bottle in total, 330ml or 750ml (or 500/600/660, etc). The second bottle is used for a best of show round of judging.


----------



## Yob (26/2/17)

cant find anything on the merrimashers.org website,

is there an email for contact details, Ive got someone who is interested in being involved judging for you guys.

shoot me a PM with contact details.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (26/2/17)

Pm'ed yob


----------



## bbutlerau (1/3/17)

Is there a restriction for pro brewers who still homebrew on the side?


----------



## Cerevisius (1/3/17)

bbutlerau said:


> Is there a restriction for pro brewers who still homebrew on the side?


We don't exclude pro brewers. The only proviso is that beers entered must not be brewed on commercial equipment.


----------



## Dan K (2/3/17)

Sending an entry from Interstate and just sending the one 750ml PET bottle as all I'm after is some feed back... 

Cheers


----------



## Cerevisius (2/3/17)

Dan K said:


> Sending an entry from Interstate and just sending the one 750ml PET bottle as all I'm after is some feed back...
> 
> Cheers


Good luck, Dan.. thanks for your entry!


----------



## pat86 (2/3/17)

Anyone from NSW got info on shipping costs and best way to package 2 x bottles? Can't find much recent info...


----------



## Cerevisius (2/3/17)

pat86 said:


> Anyone from NSW got info on shipping costs and best way to package 2 x bottles? Can't find much recent info...


AusPost have bottle boxes, but I don't have any information on shipping costs.. I'll do some research when I get a chance and get back to you...


----------



## n87 (2/3/17)

Depending on final size of the pack, you should be able to put it in a 5kg post bag. That is usually cheapest as it is a flat rate for everywhere.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (13/3/17)

Doh - have you guys done your pick of entries yet? Ive entered and paid on Compmaster but forgot to drop it to Brewers Den.


----------



## Cerevisius (13/3/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Doh - have you guys done your pick of entries yet? Ive entered and paid on Compmaster but forgot to drop it to Brewers Den.


Entries can be dropped at The Terminus Hotel, North Fitzroy until close of business on Saturday, 18th of March.

If you are out Boronia way and can't get into The Terminus this week, ping the Merri Mashers facebook group and see if someone can help you get the beer to the venue - there may be a way...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (13/3/17)

Thanks - at least that gives me a couple of options.

Will get it there by hook or by crook


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/3/17)

Entry 109 dropped off at the Terminus.


----------



## Cerevisius (18/3/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Entry 109 dropped off at the Terminus.


Thanks and Good Luck!


----------



## NealK (19/3/17)

Will the results be posted today?


----------



## DU99 (19/3/17)

NealK you ask this question everytime there is a comp


----------



## Cerevisius (19/3/17)

Results are being collated and I will list these later tonight!


----------



## Lochem (19/3/17)

Subbed and waiting here with bated breath. Oh the suspense. I'll never get over this no matter how many comps.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/3/17)

if i keep pressing the refresh key will it make the results show up quicker....


----------



## Lochem (19/3/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> if i keep pressing the refresh key will it make the results show up quicker....


Wait... What if we both keep refreshing, maybe it'll show up twice as fast?


----------



## Yob (19/3/17)

I suspect the 5 RIS's I entered will bomb?


----------



## Lochem (19/3/17)

Yob said:


> I suspect the 5 RIS's I entered will bomb?


apparently one of them was good enough!

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/post.php?href=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fmerrimashers%2Fposts%2F645293135656810&width=500" width="500" height="192" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true"></iframe>


----------



## Yob (19/3/17)

Ok busted. Only entered one black IPA (collaboration brew with Mardoo)

Was cube hopped only, no ferment dry hop.

Pleased


----------



## Cerevisius (20/3/17)

NealK said:


> Will the results be posted today?





Lochem said:


> Subbed and waiting here with bated breath. Oh the suspense. I'll never get over this no matter how many comps.


Results listed in this thread: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/94568-results-for-the-merri-mashers-ipa-comp-2017/


----------

